# BB CX707 power cross feed?



## ThorstenD (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi all, as the subject line implies, I'm trying to find out whether this lathe has power cross feed. The BB website doesn't mention it, but I want to confirm one way or t'other from someone here who owns one.

Cheers, and thanks, 
Thorsten


----------



## Degen (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes it does (I recently bought one and love it).  It is controlled by the same lever that controls the carriage feed, which is not to be mistaken for the dedicated threading feed as follows.

pg 20, fig 6 (ignore the rest, miss leading) link below for manual.

Knob 4 controls choice of thread (carriage only) or feed (carriage/slide).

Lever 9, thread engagement.

Lever 8, carriage feed, up or cross slide feed, down.  (Zoom in on photo in second link and it shows the feed selection).

One word of warning do not use both (lever 8 and 9) at the same time damage could occur.



			https://www.busybeetools.com/content/product_manuals/CX707.pdf
		










						LATHE 12IN. X 36IN. 2HP GEAR HEAD CRAFTEX CX CX707
					

Busy Bee Tools is Canada's largest Woodworking & Metalworking retailer. Find power tools, woodworking tools & metalworking tools at factory direct prices.




					www.busybeetools.com
				




The Grizzly or PM manuals explain these functions better as they have been written in house and not a poorly translated Chinglish manual.


----------

